# WMAs around Brunswick



## fflintlock (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone hunt these couple small WMAs around the Brunswick area ?
Clayhole
Penholoway
Sansavilla
paulks pasture

Jerald


----------



## whitetailaddict (Mar 4, 2007)

i hunt sansavilla and paulke's a little, however they are not that small. i haven't made it to clayhole or penholloway yet but i hope to soon.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking about checking them out for turkeys, there close to me, now that I live here in Brunswick. How is Paulks pasture for turkeys ?
Jerald


----------



## G Duck (Mar 5, 2007)

Jerald. I grew up hunting all of the above except penholoway. Hunted Clayhole as a clubmember before it was a wma. 
Have not hunted paulks in the past ten or so years. Plenty of turkys. There used to be plenty of hunters also


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
I need to get out there and look aound a bit. Clayhole has an archery only, and I was think'n about check'n it out pretty good for some birds. Penholoway has an archery only area too. I do know I don't want 10,000 gun hunters  shoot'n all around me. I just want to try an get one with my long bow.
Jerald


----------



## pbplayer1 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have hunted paulks for deer, never had any luck. Im gonna try it for turkey this season. Only bad thing is, they usually have a crowd out there.....


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 7, 2007)

There are a few birds,but there will be a ton of people as usual.Mid day will be your best bet.I hunt all the WMA's you have talked about.I went to clayhole one time,and wasn't impressed.SUPER thick cutover swamp.And wet at the time I went.I don't recall the archery section there.The archery section at penholloway is a little strip west of the main WMA across the highway .Sansavilla and Paulks take turns putting out birds.Seems like one does a little better than the other from one year to the next.Generally there are 8-15 birds "signed out".If you hunt public land You know what that means.Not many honest people around.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (May 26, 2007)

I have  hunted Penholoway archery only area last year lots of trash ie. washers, fish bones at gate. just a lot stuff that shouldnt be in them woods did see much. have also hunt sansavilla later part of season lots of signs of deer. friends got a few in bow season


----------

